# Is my chicken bad?



## chesterchippy (Jan 12, 2005)

I defrosted chicken wings in the microwave this morning and forgot to take them out. They've been sitting in there for nearly 8 hours. They smell ok, but should I cook them or get rid of them?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd toss them.. but, that's just me.  I"m not sure what the "rule "  is.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2005)

i go with my nose. do you have a good sniffer cc? if not, toss 'em. i can smell the tiniest bit of bad meat in a package, and i've never gotten sick.


----------



## Erik (Jan 12, 2005)

Now if they thawed from a frozen state, ok...but if were that in a microwave...pitch it.

I live by this saying "if in doubt...pitch it out"!!!


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 12, 2005)

Toss them and make sure you wash your hands. When in doubt throw out.


----------



## chesterchippy (Jan 12, 2005)

Erik said:
			
		

> Now if they thawed from a frozen state, ok...but if were that in a microwave...pitch it.
> I live by this saying "if in doubt...pitch it out"!!!


I defrosted them from frozen with the defrost function but I guess I better toss 'em. Sigh.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

I can tell you all about what food poisening is like from bad chicken - but I'll do it in a PM - me - I would toss them


----------



## chesterchippy (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm convinced. They're gone. Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I would toss them



ROFLMAO - just do it the way I "tossed" them


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2005)

I never take chances with chicken. I would get rid of them for sure.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 13, 2005)

One criterion I use is: Would I feel comfortable eating it or serving it to family or guests?

If the answer is no, it goes out.

Hard to enjoy a meal when you feel you may be praying to the porcelin convenience for the next twelve hours.


----------



## chesterchippy (Jan 13, 2005)

I did throw out the chicken. Now I'm defrosting ground meat and won't leave this spot until I safely put it in the fridge.


----------

